# Charity funding for treatment



## PixieWells (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi all not sure where to post this was wondering has done or has thoughts on sites like go fund me to raise money for treatment. Not sure where to post unfortunately hubby and I could do with icsi but can't get it on nhs and can't afford the price of treatment right now. Have heard of people using these sites to raise money.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Are you in the UK?  Surely you are eligible for NHS treatment at your age? 
TCCx


----------



## PixieWells (Mar 30, 2015)

We are but have to be 30 so couple of years yet. Plus hubby has high bmi even tho is body fat is next to nothing as he is quite broad and muscly.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm no expert on this but I thought minimum age was 23 and high BMI for the man is not a problem.  Perhaps you need to check with your local Clinical Commissioning Group (CCG) what the criteria is for funding.  Your GP can tell you who your local CCG is.
TCCx


----------



## PixieWells (Mar 30, 2015)

My doctor said were not the right age won't be accepted until 30


----------



## Caprily (Nov 23, 2014)

Hello
One of the other FF ladies recommended this website on a different thread so it might be worth having a look at this:

http://www.fertilityfairness.co.uk/nhs-fertility-services/ivf-provision-in-england/

Which area are you in?

/links


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

My understanding of sites such as go fund me is, you can set them up for anything but to get the donations you'd have to raise a lot of awareness for your campaign. It could take a fair while to get anywhere near the amount you need, unless you have lots of generous friends and family who will also share your fundraising page with others.

I'd definitely re check your ccg policy for Ivf age 30 does seem a little high


----------



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

I would definitely get a second opinion on the nhs funding, we got funding agreed and have had one funded cycle and I'm 29. I'm not sure if it varies by area but I know it used to be 30 and changed a couple of years ago.

Good luck x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Re: NHS funding

For the sake of a 5 minute email I strongly suggest that you contact your CCG directly to clarify the funding entitlements and what is actually provided. Things vary so much by area, and change over time. You wouldn't  be the first person who was mis-informed by their GP and you won't be the last I'm afraid. My GP didn't even understand the difference between NICE recommendations and the CCGs implementation of funding - they thought it was the same thing   

Sadly I think people sometimes struggle to get much support from charity funding sites. Other options are things like egg share, funding plans (like Access fertility etc) or treatment abroad, loans (bank or family) or saving up. To be honest we spent a few months living on what money we would have got whilst I was on maternity leave and we actually saved quite a lot.

Good luck xxx


----------



## PixieWells (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks everyone will check guidelines again find out for certain.


----------



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

What area are you in? I do suggest checking the link above to check about your CCG, but I do know some have some tough criteria's to get nhs funding, and more and more CCG's are cutting funding all together. 
We only get one cycle funded down here in Devon, and they are close to reducing that to zero soon... Apparently infertility isn't a priority and doesn't actually effect your life...-.-
Have you considered egg share? 
Hope your CCG does fund you, let us know!!


----------

